# A nice day for collecting.



## RRYANSMITHH (Jul 6, 2011)

Today, I went to an Antique Mall for the usual hunt, and came across a beautiful Kodak Retina Reflex, with the ever ready case, in amazing condition.

So, naturally, I purchased it, and got to talking to the owner about my collecting habits. To which she replied, "I have an old Pentax Spotmatic, but the shutter is stuck and won't fire." Me, being the nice fellow that I am, asked to have a look. So, I messed around with it for a bit, and finally got it working. To thank me, she gave me a Polaroid 850 Electric Eye, completely free. So, all in all, I'd say it was a pretty good day. I am amazed at the condition of the 850.

Retina Reflex:






Sorry the pic quality sucks, I have no DSLR so I use my iPhone, haha. I may post the pic of the 850 tomorrow.


----------

